# Auto body spray painters jobs in Ireland ??



## dubinamerica (16 Mar 2005)

Myself and husband are returning to Ireland after a few years in the U.S.  He works as a spray painter and completed his appretinceship about in the early 90s, so has a lot of experience.  We'd  like to move to the west of Ireland around Galway area  - any ideas what garages there are around Galway/Mayo that may be hiring ? Are there any recruiters that deal with trades ?  Does anyone have any idea of the demand for spray painters and the sort of money that they are now paid ? What with the Euro coming in and being away for a few years it's hard to tell what would be considered a fair/decent salary in this area as I've seen little advertised.. Any pointers would be great !!


----------



## patspost (19 Mar 2005)

*Auto body spray painters jobs in Ireland*

Well check out the Golden pages for the various garages / panel beaters. A bit of sweet talk on the ohone to the right person and they could supply lots of info in terms of recruiters or other garages etc or in a big garage ask to be put through to the panel beater etc.
 I suspect the industry may not be as good now as it was years ago, due throw away culture and the "wealth" that is around, only my opinion though so could be way out.

As you no doubt are aware the cost of living has increased substantially in your absence, not sure of what wages would be.


----------



## Ocras (21 Mar 2005)

*Re:  Auto body spray painters jobs in Ireland*

It's not a trade that's on the way out, it has just moved from the main dealers and away from city centre locations due to property premium and parking.

It is considered a high-risk on the insurance front, as there is the explosive nature of materials coupled with the cellulose and health risks.

Most dealers do not supply the service, but instead pass on their work. Quite alot are home based, countryside businesses, as they are able to survive due to the removal of rental overheads.

In the West it is a "closed-shop". Names and faces are known. He would be unlikely to get work "on the books", as it increases the insurance costs dramatically.

Would he consider, that with his knowledge and skills, he could get a small workshop/garage without the spraybooth and expensive equipment, and get in to the puchase-do-up-and resale type of business?

There are alot of cars for sale, both North and South that are presented very badly (scratches, dents etc.), can be purchased at a good cost if one knows the trade and brought up to presentable condition for resale.


----------



## dubinamerica (21 Mar 2005)

*.*

thanks to both of you for your comments. Ocras as you mention it is high risk . I don't think either of us are comfortable with him working somewhere that wouldn't have the spray booths and other equip as it helps extraction etc so I think he'll attempt to stick to that  - btw he has found that the facilities in the US are much more dated than at home.. some of the methods he hadn't used in years and the attitude to health & safety is not that great - surprising knowing the litigation culture here.     
Cost of living is definitely a concern  - for any work now it's hard to tell what is a 'good' salary.  I know some salaries have actually dropped and with the euro changeover it's more difficult to get a good feel for what would cover costs.. it's not the sort of area that people are willing to really discuss and I would suspect salaries can differ greatly even from county to country. I think we will end up renting outside of Galway city with a plan to get jobs there if nothing definite shows up in the meantime . Just keep plenty of $$ to keep us going for a few months til we figue it out I guess : )


----------



## Ocras (21 Mar 2005)

*Re: .*

Do as you say, rent with enough space to park a car in a shed. Search the local press. See which cars are moving fast (not advertised 2 weeks in a row). Buy a badly presented (not necessarily crashed) one. Do it up, get rid of the glitches. Sell it and see.


----------

